# BrewManiacEx



## Moad (5/4/17)

Well I am pretty stoked with the BrewPiLess fermentation controller on the D1 mini. I was tinkering with the craftbeerpi controller on a RPi I have and thought I'd do a quick search for Arduino controllers. I am aware of Laels/Mathos/Brauduino controllers but understand they do not have wifi unless I am mistaken.

The BrewManiacEx looks like the answer, I am confortable with the D1 mini and assosciated relays and soldering but am struggling to get the sketch compiled and uploaded.

Has anyone got experience or willing/able to help me?

FYI - I've downloaded the sketch from the github repository and when attempting to compile it says:

The file "pcf8574_esp.h" is in the sketch folder, not sure what else to look for...


_In file included from sketch\BrewManiac.cpp:17:0:_

_sketch\pins.h:4:25: fatal error: pcf8574_esp.h: No such file or directory_

_ #include <pcf8574_esp.h>_

_ ^_

_compilation terminated._

_exit status 1_
_Error compiling for board WeMos D1 R2 & mini._


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

Scratch that, had to get the libraries in the right place...

Is anyone using this tool?


----------



## gezzanet (5/4/17)

That looks cool. Got too many projects atm so can't go near this for a while. I like the wifi / device interfaces though. Looks like you're the guinea pig.


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

It's up and running, can import mash and hop steps from a beersmith (beerxml) export which is bloody amazing.

Looks like a 1v controller build with network connectivity will he had for under $50


----------



## malt junkie (5/4/17)

Moad,

I'm about to send off a board for this, will be testing, then the board files will go to Lael for production as a drop in upgrade for Laels kit of Matho's controller. This has been in the works for a bit, however life, internet connection and some slow deliveries have held this back. Board fab could be out to 8 weeks.

Mike


----------



## mtb (5/4/17)

Moad, if you're at all interested in assembling a second one and posting it to me, I'll pay you handsomely..


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

mtb said:


> Moad, if you're at all interested in assembling a second one and posting it to me, I'll pay you handsomely..


Hi Mate, I'm no sparky so wouldn't want to be wiring things up but I'm happy to send you the d1 board with the software loaded up.

I'm not using a screen with mine so it's really just the board and then you'd need to get someone to wire up relays etc. I'll put mine together first and detail the build if that helps? With parts list etc

Although Mikes board may have on board relays making it easier again. Are you able to share any details mate?


----------



## mtb (5/4/17)

Yeah if you can detail your build I'll be super keen to follow suit with my own build later on


----------



## malt junkie (5/4/17)

The shield will have one onboard SSR for pump, screw terminal outputs for HLT and Mash/kettle heater, pin terminals for I2C screen and buttons, 3 leds to show pump, HLT, Kettle firing. Screw terminal for temp sensors. The D1 mini just plugs in.

Note as stated else where I designed this board without budget in mind. The onboard SSR is around $35. At a guess the board fab will cost around $20 then parts to go on the board (and buttons and screen; these could be optional) probably another $60 then a box and wires. You'd then need to solder it all up.

Lael will look to have complete and populated boards made as a bolt in option for his kit. He may change out the onboard relay to a mechanical one, reducing the cost. This would be the easiest option for those not skilled with a soldering iron. (This board has some tiny surface mount components that are qquite challenging ). I'll post when I have some hardware in hand.

Mike


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

Thanks mike, I'm ok with the DIY approach now I have got my head around it but definitely a great option for someone looking for (almost) plug and play. Top job!


----------



## malt junkie (5/4/17)

Moad said:


> Thanks mike, I'm ok with the DIY approach now I have got my head around it but definitely a great option for someone looking for (almost) plug and play. Top job!


Moad,
read your post over the river, once I have the boards done, I' going to drill down on the Web interface, and possibly make a couple, one for standard 1V operation the other for 3V without BK control. Obviously these would mainly be graphical and layout changes. What buggy type issues did you encounter?




Moad said:


> Thanks mike, I'm ok with the DIY approach now I have got my head around it but definitely a great option for someone looking for (almost) plug and play. Top job!


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

The web interface for the actual brew control, I couldn't work out how to back out once the brew had kicked off for example (not hooked up to anything yet). The interface for the settings and configuring the steps is fine I should mention. 

I really should learn to code but time is a premium these days. I'll look at one of the kits once everything is available, I have 2 mates with 1v rigs that could use a complete setup and would save me a heap of time

I'm also keen to find something that could act as a backup for my BCS in a pinch, actuated ball valves etc. I haven't found anything yet


----------



## malt junkie (8/4/17)

as back up for the BCS have you consider Craftbeer PI it should be able to do the job or if you can find an original sketch for brewtroller, it had more bells and whistles than an emirates Jumbo, actually a few of the good bits now used by the BCS were born in their forums before my eyes. Some very clever brewers I have to say.


----------



## Moad (9/4/17)

I did look at craftbeerpi, lots of work to make it fit my brewery but in a pinch I could at least control it. By the time I got it working I could just buy a replacement BCS.

I am considering buying one to have as a backup but they aren't cheap


----------

